# RIFT/TRION gehackt



## orkman (23. Dezember 2011)

auch wenn es viele nicht interessieren wird , wollte ich doch diese email hier weiterleiten die ich von trion/rift bekommen hab:

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size="+1"]Hallo name zensiert^^(sry),[/size][/font]   Wir haben vor Kurzem festgestellt, dass sich unbefugte Eindringlinge Zugriff auf die Nutzerdatenbank von Trion Worlds verschafft haben. Die betroffene Datenbank enthält unter anderem folgende Informationen: Benutzername, verschlüsseltes Passwort, Geburtsdatum, E-Mail-Adresse, Rechnungsanschrift sowie die ersten und letzten vier Ziffern der verwendeten Kreditkarten und deren Ablaufdatum. 

*Es gibt keinen Nachweis dafür und wir haben auch keinen Grund zu der Annahme, dass deine vollständigen Kreditkarteninformationen gefährdet sind oder auf sie zugegriffen wurde.* Wir haben bereits weitere Maßnahmen ergriffen, um die Sicherheit unserer Systeme zu erhöhen. Gleichzeitig prüfen wir zusammen mit externen Sicherheitsexperten das Ausmaß des unbefugten Zugriffs. 

 Beim nächsten Einloggen auf unserer Webseite werden wir dich darauf hinweisen, dass du dein Passwort ändern musst. Wenn du den mobilen Authentifikator für das Handy nutzt, musst du deinen Authentifikator neu verbinden. Beim Einloggen wirst du aufgefordert, ein neues Passwort und neue Sicherheitsfragen und –antworten einzugeben. Außerdem hast du die Möglichkeit, die Sicherheit deines Accounts durch unseren mobilen Authentifikator für das Handy zu erhöhen. 

 Solltest du denselben Nutzernamen und dasselbe Passwort für andere Dienste verwendet haben (besonders bei Bankkonten oder anderen Accounts mit persönlichen Informationen), empfehlen wir dir unverzüglich, bei diesen Diensten ebenfalls das Passwort zu ändern. Wir empfehlen dir außerdem, die Abrechnungen und Kontobewegungen deiner Bankkonten und Accounts sorgfältig zu beobachten, um diese zu schützen. Weitere Informationen sind auf www.trionworlds.com/AccountNotification verfügbar. 

*Du solltest weiter ununterbrochenen Zugang zu RIFT haben und wir gehen derzeit nicht davon aus, dass das Spiel unterbrochen wird.* 

 Wenn du RIFT bereits besitzt, dann gewähren wir dir drei (3) Tage zusätzliche RIFT Spielzeit, nachdem du dein Passwort und die Sicherheitsfragen aktualisiert hast. 

 Nachdem du dein Konto aktualisiert und ein neues Passwort festgelegt hast, wird zusätzlich in deinem Account *„Geldsacks Zauberbeutel"* freigeschaltet, der deine eingesammelten Münzen um 10% erhöht, selbst wenn du bislang RIFT noch nicht gekauft hast. 

 Bitte logge dich unter www.riftgame.com/de/login ein (und wir empfehlen, den Link zu kopieren und in deinen Browser einzufügen, um die Seite aufzurufen), damit du dein Passwort, die Sicherheitsfragen und den Authentifikator aktualisieren kannst. 

 Wir möchten uns ausdrücklich für jegliche Unannehmlichkeit entschuldigen. Falls du weitere Fragen in dieser Angelegenheit hast, dann besuch bitte unsere Webseite www.trionworlds.com/AccountNotificationFAQ. 

 – Dein Trion Worlds Team


----------



## Tarasconus (23. Dezember 2011)

Was mir diese *zensiert* Möchtegern Hacker mitlerweile auf die Nerven gehen. Man könnte echt meinen es wird alles geknackt was bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen ist.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2011)

was mich viel mehr stört: ich hab mich damals zur beta, irgendeinen test oder ähnliches angemeldet. fand das spiel grottig und hab dem support geschrieben, dass ich a) kein interesse mehr am testen habe, b) mir das spiel gerantiert nicht kaufen werde und c) sie alle mich betreffenden daten löschen sollen.

das wurde mir zugesagt (üblicher text: wir bedauern, ....) und ich hab nie wieder was von denen gehört. gestern kam die email von denen. anscheinend haben sie zumindest meine emailadresse nicht gelöscht. und wer weiss was für daten sie sie noch aufgehoben haben. die firma ist für mich gestorben. für den hack können sie nichts (oder erstmal wenig), aber dass meine daten da immer noch rumlagen kotzt mich an.


----------



## sirozzy (23. Dezember 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> was mich viel mehr stört: ich hab mich damals zur beta, irgendeinen test oder ähnliches angemeldet. fand das spiel grottig und hab dem support geschrieben, dass ich a) kein interesse mehr am testen habe, b) mir das spiel gerantiert nicht kaufen werde und c) sie alle mich betreffenden daten löschen sollen.
> 
> das wurde mir zugesagt (üblicher text: wir bedauern, ....) und ich hab nie wieder was von denen gehört. gestern kam die email von denen. anscheinend haben sie zumindest meine emailadresse nicht gelöscht. und wer weiss was für daten sie sie noch aufgehoben haben. die firma ist für mich gestorben. für den hack können sie nichts (oder erstmal wenig), aber dass meine daten da immer noch rumlagen kotzt mich an.



tja so sind die dinge des lebens... wenn du so bedacht darauf bist dass deine email und passwörter nicht weitergegeben werden sollen dann benutze doch bitte eigene email adressen und passwort für sowas... 

Heutzutage sollte man doch eh für jedes mal wenn eine email eingetragen werden muss sich selber eine eigene email erstellen die dann auf bedarf einfach gekickt werden kann.

Ich mache das schon länger so


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2011)

handhabe ich auch so. trotzdem ist das verhalten scheisse. wenn ich zusage nen account zu löschen, dann gehört eben dazu die daten zu löschen.


----------



## droste (23. Dezember 2011)

Moin, habe ich auch bekommen. Genau wie Du hatte ich nur das "Probe" Game. Naja, kann man nichts machen. Am besten alles ändern oder abmelden. Ob´s gemacht wird ist ne´ andere Sache. Willkommen in der Zukunft^^


----------



## myadictivo (23. Dezember 2011)

nervig. zock das spiel auch schon 6 monate nicht und wußte grad nichtmal wer trion ist und was die von mir wollen.
also halt mal eingeloggt, pw geäandert und sicherheitsfragen hinzugefügt. und wieder die nächsten wochen die KK abrechnung im auge behalten..saubere arbeit


----------



## Mauricius (23. Dezember 2011)

*g*

Das lustige daran ist ja, dass, nachdem ich das Passwort und die Sicherheitsfragen geändert habe, mein Account nun angeblich nicht mehr existieren soll.

Mal mit dem Support in Verbindung setzen.

*edit*

Nein, scheint doch wieder zu gehen (nachdem ich das Passwort erneut zurückgesetzt habe). Bei mir lag es scheinbar an einem &#8364; Zeichen im Passwort - kann dies jemand, sofern er ebenfalls dieses Problem hatte, bestätigen!?


----------



## myadictivo (23. Dezember 2011)

naja, immerhin hab ich jetzt auch 3 tage spielzeit obwohl kein aktives abo gehabt. kann ich ja mal reinschnuppern, wenn mir swtor die zeit dazu läßt


----------



## Renox1 (23. Dezember 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> was mich viel mehr stört: ich hab mich damals zur beta, irgendeinen test oder ähnliches angemeldet. fand das spiel grottig und hab dem support geschrieben, dass ich a) kein interesse mehr am testen habe, b) mir das spiel gerantiert nicht kaufen werde und c) sie alle mich betreffenden daten löschen sollen.
> 
> das wurde mir zugesagt (üblicher text: wir bedauern, ....) und ich hab nie wieder was von denen gehört. gestern kam die email von denen. anscheinend haben sie zumindest meine emailadresse nicht gelöscht. und wer weiss was für daten sie sie noch aufgehoben haben. die firma ist für mich gestorben. für den hack können sie nichts (oder erstmal wenig), aber dass meine daten da immer noch rumlagen kotzt mich an.



Ging mir genauso wie dir.


----------



## orkman (23. Dezember 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> handhabe ich auch so. trotzdem ist das verhalten scheisse. wenn ich zusage nen account zu löschen, dann gehört eben dazu die daten zu löschen.



als wenn andere firmen deine daten löschen wuerden ... hahahaha ... heutzutage wird doch mit solchen dingen die meiste kohle gemacht , siehe facebook und co ... oder glaubst blizzard wird je deine daten loeschen oder die interessantesten deiner chat logs ? ... so ist das eben ... und wegen adresse , email etc... mach ich mir keine sorgen ... die kriegt man sowieso ueberall (telefonbuch, visitenkarte ...) und gott sei dank zahle ich keine spiele via kreditkarte sondern nur per prepaid cards


----------



## mmonsta (23. Dezember 2011)

vllt is das ganze auch nur eine form von pr ;D

nahezu jeder ehemalige spieler setzt sich nun zwangsläufig mit seinem rift account auseinander und erhält durch ändern des pws auf einmal 3 kostenlose tage spielzeit dazu.....könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das dadurch der ein oder andere wieder reinschaut in das game....ansich isses ja auch ein ziemlich gutes


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2011)

mmonsta schrieb:


> vllt is das ganze auch nur eine form von pr ;D
> 
> nahezu jeder ehemalige spieler setzt sich nun zwangsläufig mit seinem rift account auseinander und erhält durch ändern des pws auf einmal 3 kostenlose tage spielzeit dazu.....könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das dadurch der ein oder andere wieder reinschaut in das game....ansich isses ja auch ein ziemlich gutes



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht, oder?  Nach dem Motto: "yeah...gehen wir doch mal mit unserer Unfähigkeit bezüglich Datensicherheit hausieren, sagen allen, dass wir gehackt wurden und schenken zum Ausgleich 3 freie Tage!"
Nicht dein Ernst, oder?^^

Da können sie genauso gut jeden einfach so anschreiben, so nach dem Motto: "hey, wir haben viel verbessert, schau doch mal wieder rein. Du bekommst drei Tage gratis!"

Das wäre wohl die bei weitem bessere Alternative. Mit deinen Vorstellungen von Promotion gehen Firmen höchstens den Bach runter. 
Ich geb dir nen guten Tipp: solltest du bislang vorgehabt haben, etwas in dieser Richtung später beruflich zu machen, dann mach lieber was anderes.^^


----------



## mmonsta (23. Dezember 2011)

türlich is das nen hirngespinst und nein ich glaube es selber nicht 

aber mit simplen anschreiben erreicht man sicher nen geringeren teil und auch negativschlagzeilen sind schlagzeilen.....grad jetz wo swtor kunden zieht

war eh nur ne wahnwitzige idee


----------



## RedShirt (23. Dezember 2011)

3 Tage gibts nur bei _laufendem_ Abo. Soviel dazu.


----------



## Anvy (23. Dezember 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> 3 Tage gibts nur bei _laufendem_ Abo. Soviel dazu.



Das stimmt aber nicht. Habe ich auch gemacht und nun drei Tage kostenlos spielen, obwohl mein Acc. eingefroren gewesen ist. ;D


----------



## Giwopti (23. Dezember 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber nicht. Habe ich auch gemacht und nun drei Tage kostenlos spielen, obwohl mein Acc. eingefroren gewesen ist. ;D



Jap, ich habs auch mal spaßeshalber getestet und ich kann auch spielen ohne aktivem Abo.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (23. Dezember 2011)

mmonsta schrieb:


> vllt is das ganze auch nur eine form von pr ;D
> 
> nahezu jeder ehemalige spieler setzt sich nun zwangsläufig mit seinem rift account auseinander und erhält durch ändern des pws auf einmal 3 kostenlose tage spielzeit dazu.....könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das dadurch der ein oder andere wieder reinschaut in das game....ansich isses ja auch ein ziemlich gutes




Ganz so abwegig is das nicht. Schliesslich hat die Firma schon bewiesen, daß sie es auf kurzfristige Gewinne anlegt.
Wie dem aus sei, ich hab keine solche Mail bekommen und spiele einige Zeit kein RIFT.


----------



## myadictivo (23. Dezember 2011)

Giwopti schrieb:


> Jap, ich habs auch mal spaßeshalber getestet und ich kann auch spielen ohne aktivem Abo.



in der acc-verwaltung stehen bei mir 3 tage als verbleibend  naja..hab mich eingeloggt, geguckt obs meine chars noch gibt und das wars..zock ich lieber swtor


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Ganz so abwegig is das nicht. Schliesslich hat die Firma schon bewiesen, daß sie es auf kurzfristige Gewinne anlegt.
> Wie dem aus sei, ich hab keine solche Mail bekommen und spiele einige Zeit kein RIFT.



Und das hat sie mit was genau bewiesen? Würde mich echt interessieren, auch wenn ich der festen Überzeugung bin, dass da eh nur irgendein Humbug kommt, weil das ganze doch nur wieder eine aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptung ist, welche die eigene subjektive Meinung wiedergibt, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (25. Dezember 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Und das hat sie mit was genau bewiesen? Würde mich echt interessieren, auch wenn ich der festen Überzeugung bin, dass da eh nur irgendein Humbug kommt, weil das ganze doch nur wieder eine aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptung ist, welche die eigene subjektive Meinung wiedergibt, aber mehr auch nicht.


Sie hat die Masse der Startspieler nicht lange gehalten ...


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Sie hat die Masse der Startspieler nicht lange gehalten ...



Und wenn ich das nicht schaffe, ist es also erwiesen, dass ich mein Spiel absichtlich so entwickelt habe, um damit möglichst vielen Leuten durch kurzfristige Bindungen Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen?
Eine interessante Theorie. Deswegen bringt Trion ja auch ein Update nach dem anderen, weil sie genau diese Taktik verfolgen. Manchmal muss man sich schon fragen, was in den Köpfen der Leute vorgeht.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (25. Dezember 2011)

In etwa ja. Ich find es schlimmer wie Du es grad machst Leuten mit anderer Meinung wogmöglich in beledigender Absicht abstruse Sachen in den Kopf zu legen ...
Bisher kamen in einem MMO immer weniger Neue nach als weggingen. Deshalb ist es sehr wichtig die Leute des Starts lange zu halten. RIFT ist jedoch nach 3 Monaten so weit fortgeschritten wie die langjährig erfolgreichen Titel nach fast 2 Jahren. Damit reduziert sich RIFT auf schätzungsweise 98% Farmen. Natürlich kann man über Tagein tagaus stupides farmen (womöglich für Reittier Nummer 22 357) und den ca. 10 Jahresevents aller MMO "wie hoppel den Hasen"oder "fang den Weihnachtsmann" seine Charaktere pflegen. Es sieht aber nicht so aus, als ob die Spieler über dieses Speedfarmen (die Sache muß ja innerhalb des Events geschafft werden) mehr Lust am Spielen bekommen. Statt dessen stürzen sie sich per antrainierter Manier speedfarmend auf neuen Kontent und sind nach ähem weil vom Betreiber so erzogen nach 2 Tagen durch ...

Addons haben den Nachteil, daß aktuelle Spieler wegen der Änderungen fortbleiben.


----------



## Aurulon (25. Dezember 2011)

Hm, 

nur mal so nebenbei Bemerkt, ich hab gerade mein Password geändert, 3 Versuche gebraucht entweder wollen die keine 12 Zeichen oder das Ü was ich eingebaut hatte funktionierte nicht. Passwort mit 12 Zeichen und Ü hat das Programm einwandfrei entgegen genommen, nur Anmelden konnte ich mich danach nicht mehr. (auch nicht nach erneutem Versuch)


----------



## zoizz (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte auch ein Problem mit einem - notwendigen - Sonderzeichen. Anscheinend funktionieren alle Sonderzeichen über den Zahlen (§ und & bei mir) nicht. Also besser nur auf die Standard-Sonderzeichen wie Schräg-, Bindestriche und Klammern beschränken. 

Falls euer Passwort nicht genommen wird, einfach die Rücksetzt-Prozedur starten und nochmal ein neues Passwort eingeben.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> In etwa ja. Ich find es schlimmer wie Du es grad machst Leuten mit anderer Meinung wogmöglich in beledigender Absicht abstruse Sachen in den Kopf zu legen ...
> Bisher kamen in einem MMO immer weniger Neue nach als weggingen. Deshalb ist es sehr wichtig die Leute des Starts lange zu halten. RIFT ist jedoch nach 3 Monaten so weit fortgeschritten wie die langjährig erfolgreichen Titel nach fast 2 Jahren. Damit reduziert sich RIFT auf schätzungsweise 98% Farmen. Natürlich kann man über Tagein tagaus stupides farmen (womöglich für Reittier Nummer 22 357) und den ca. 10 Jahresevents aller MMO "wie hoppel den Hasen"oder "fang den Weihnachtsmann" seine Charaktere pflegen. Es sieht aber nicht so aus, als ob die Spieler über dieses Speedfarmen (die Sache muß ja innerhalb des Events geschafft werden) mehr Lust am Spielen bekommen. Statt dessen stürzen sie sich per antrainierter Manier speedfarmend auf neuen Kontent und sind nach ähem weil vom Betreiber so erzogen nach 2 Tagen durch ...
> 
> Addons haben den Nachteil, daß aktuelle Spieler wegen der Änderungen fortbleiben.



Deine Meinung ist in dem Fall eine haltlose Unterstellung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und genau das will ich dir klarmachen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich dir etwas in womöglich beleidigender Absicht in den Kopf legen möchte, was immer du damit überhaupt sagen willst. Vielmehr wollte ich zum Überdenken dieser haltlosen Aussage anstoßen. Aber das scheint mir recht sinnlos zu sein. Mag ja sein, dass in Rift unter dem Strich viel gefarmt wird, aber das ist in Wow nicht anders. Ist Wow dann auch für ne kurze Abzocke programmiert worden und hatte nur aus reinem Zufall soviel Erfolg? Trion hat das Wow-Konzept halt in vielerlei Hinsicht übernommen und hier und da noch ausgebaut. Mag sein, dass ihr Plan nicht wie erhofft aufging, weil inzwischen doch schon zuviele des Konzeptes müde sind und nur durch wirklich neue Sachen noch langfristig zu binden sind. Kann alles sein. Nur du unterstellst hier Absicht, mit, in meinen Augen, lächerlichen Begründungen. Und genau das ist der Punkt, mein Freund.

Mal ne Frage: welches mmo lässt sich bei dir im wesentlichen eigentlich nicht auf das Farmen reduzieren? Mir würden da nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen einfallen, wo ich Farmen nicht als zentrales Thema sehen würde. Solche MMO's sind aber eher die nicht so erfolgreichen, wobei Erfolg hier relativ ist. Jedenfalls waren solche Spiele nicht der Auslöser dafür, warum MMO's überhaupt so begehrt geworden sind. Nein, hierfür war ein Spiel names Wow verantwortlich, dass sich inhaltlich nun mal nicht sonderlich von Rift unterscheidet. Spiele also, wo im Endconent geraidet und gefarmt wird, wobei Raid eigentlich auch nur ne Art von farmen ist. Und Wow ist von der Charakteristik eben ein Fastfood-Spiel, im Vergleich mit wirklich komplexen MMO`s. Genauso, wie Rift eher Fastfood ist. Für wirklich komplexe Spiele, wie Eve zum Beispiel, haben die meisten Erwachsenen keine Zeit und die jüngere Generation jagt halt lieber nach lila Items.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (27. Dezember 2011)

Noch einmal: das WoW der jetzigen Zeit hat mit dem WoW des Starts nichts mehr gemein ! Das Konzept des aktuellen WoW als Erfolgskonzept zu verkaufen ist reiner Hohn. Den Erfolg hat der Start gebracht. Da war das Spielkonzept mit langen mühsamen Wegen im Vordergrund. ... Die Zahlen sind nicht real, sie sehen nur schön aus. Schon nach 3 Jahren waren wohl kaum mehr die Hälfte der Spieler des Starts im Spiel, weil sie die Entwicklung nicht mochten. Wir können natürlich das Gleiche mit der Deutschen Bevölkerung machen und in der Volkszählung auch die Toten ab dem ersten Weltkrieg mitzählen. Dann wäre Deutschland von der Bevölkerung her mächtiger als Europa und wir hätten einige hundertsechzigjährige   ...


RIFT hat das altuelle Konzept von WoW perfektioniert, es vom Start weg so gemacht ... mit sowas erarbeitet man sich aber keinen Ruf, dem viele Spieler nachfolgen. Das Gleiche bieten nämlich nahezu alle ca. 500 000 aktuellen FreeToPlay. Damit hat sich TRION um gut 2 Jahre nachhaltige Einahmen gebracht. Das merken sie so langsam ...

Im Vergleich dazu waren die Spiele des traditionellen Stils Everquest2, Dark Age of Camelot und Eve konstanter. Nunja, alle haben auch Einbrüche nach Patches erleben müssen. Eve z.B. hat über das Addon für einen besseren Start ins PvP einen kurzfristigen Höhenflug erlebt. Aber dadurch, daß man noch häufiger zu PvP gezwungen wurde, sind eine Menge Alte gegangen (immerhin von den Neuen über 1 Jahr ersetzt). Freundlicherweise wird dort ja immer (wie auch in DAoC) die aktuelle Spielerzahl auf dem Server angezeigt. So eine wäre bei WoW ect. mal angebracht um die realen Zahlen auf den Tisch zu legen.  ...


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Noch einmal: das WoW der jetzigen Zeit hat mit dem WoW des Starts nichts mehr gemein ! Das Konzept des aktuellen WoW als Erfolgskonzept zu verkaufen ist reiner Hohn. Den Erfolg hat der Start gebracht. Da war das Spielkonzept mit langen mühsamen Wegen im Vordergrund. ... Die Zahlen sind nicht real, sie sehen nur schön aus. Schon nach 3 Jahren waren wohl kaum mehr die Hälfte der Spieler des Starts im Spiel, weil sie die Entwicklung nicht mochten. Wir können natürlich das Gleiche mit der Deutschen Bevölkerung machen und in der Volkszählung auch die Toten ab dem ersten Weltkrieg mitzählen. Dann wäre Deutschland von der Bevölkerung her mächtiger als Europa und wir hätten einige hundertsechzigjährige  ...
> 
> 
> RIFT hat das altuelle Konzept von WoW perfektioniert, es vom Start weg so gemacht ... mit sowas erarbeitet man sich aber keinen Ruf, dem viele Spieler nachfolgen. Das Gleiche bieten nämlich nahezu alle ca. 500 000 aktuellen FreeToPlay. Damit hat sich TRION um gut 2 Jahre nachhaltige Einahmen gebracht. Das merken sie so langsam ...
> ...



Hohn ist es eher, zu glauben, dass Wow heute auch nur noch annährend soviele Spieler hätte, wenn sie immer noch ausschließlich 40er Raids anbieten würden, die zusätzlich noch mit jeder Menge Farmarbeit verbunden sind, so wie es damals der Fall war. Abseits von diesen zwei Kriterien waren die Instanzen früher auch nicht schwerer. Das bilden sich nur immer viele ein. Im Falle vom MC und Pechschwingenhort war sogar relativ wenig Taktik gefragt, im Vergleich zu heute. Was den Rest von Wow angeht, so muss man sagen, dass Wow immer schon ein leicht zugängliches Theme-Park-Spiel war. Es war auch nie als Spiel für Hardcore-Nerds gedacht. Auch die Raids waren nie dafür angedacht, dass sie nur einem kleinen elitären Kreis vorbehalten bleiben. Sie stellen wie gesagt den Hauptcontent in Wow, der auch die Geschichte weitererzählt. Würden die Raids noch den gleichen Verwaltungsaufwand verlangen, wie einst in Classic, dann wäre Wow vermutlich heute schon tot.
Und weil Blizzard nicht dumm ist und den Markt etwas besser im Überblick hat, als du es zu haben glaubst, haben sie auch reagiert. Was du dir da also ausgeknobelt hast, ist meinen Augen nichts weiter als ein Hirngespinst deinerseits. Ob es dir gefällt, oder nicht. Der Großteil der Spieler in Wow sind Casuals. Das waren sie auch schon immer. Richtige Nerds stellten nie den Hauptanteil der Kundschaft. Solche Leute spielen andere Spiele, mit mehr Tiefgang. Kein Fastfood.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (29. Dezember 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Hohn ist es eher, zu glauben, dass Wow heute auch nur noch annährend soviele Spieler hätte, wenn sie immer noch ausschließlich 40er Raids anbieten würden, die zusätzlich noch mit jeder Menge Farmarbeit verbunden sind, so wie es damals der Fall war. Abseits von diesen zwei Kriterien waren die Instanzen früher auch nicht schwerer. Das bilden sich nur immer viele ein. Im Falle vom MC und Pechschwingenhort war sogar relativ wenig Taktik gefragt, im Vergleich zu heute. Was den Rest von Wow angeht, so muss man sagen, dass Wow immer schon ein leicht zugängliches Theme-Park-Spiel war. Es war auch nie als Spiel für Hardcore-Nerds gedacht. Auch die Raids waren nie dafür angedacht, dass sie nur einem kleinen elitären Kreis vorbehalten bleiben. Sie stellen wie gesagt den Hauptcontent in Wow, der auch die Geschichte weitererzählt. Würden die Raids noch den gleichen Verwaltungsaufwand verlangen, wie einst in Classic, dann wäre Wow vermutlich heute schon tot.
> Und weil Blizzard nicht dumm ist und den Markt etwas besser im Überblick hat, als du es zu haben glaubst, haben sie auch reagiert. Was du dir da also ausgeknobelt hast, ist meinen Augen nichts weiter als ein Hirngespinst deinerseits. Ob es dir gefällt, oder nicht. Der Großteil der Spieler in Wow sind Casuals. Das waren sie auch schon immer. Richtige Nerds stellten nie den Hauptanteil der Kundschaft. Solche Leute spielen andere Spiele, mit mehr Tiefgang. Kein Fastfood.


Du zeigst damit nur, wie sehr Du in die Instanzen und Endgameraids vernarrt warst. Von der anderen Seite des Spiels innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre haste offensichtlich nix gesehn. Achja, da waren dann endlose Questen um überhaupt die Berechtigung zu bekommen in bestimmte Dungis zu können. Da muß man sich eben ein bischen helfen und das Schnellfarmen für den Rest des Tages lassen. Und genau das ist eines der Probleme in aktuellen MMOs bzw. der "perfekten" Spieler (Buchhaltermentalität eben )... Das konnte man übrigens nach 2 Jahren auch in DAoC machen "innerhalb von 2 Tagen auf 50, 500 Platin für Ausrüstung löhnen und rein ins PvP", aber man mußte nicht ...


In Punkto RIFT hab ich jetzt auch den Account aktualisiert. Ich hatte dabei ein Dejavouze. Bei irgendeinem Spiel hab ich in diesem Jahr die gleiche Prozedur aus gleichem Grund machen  müssen. Nun hab ich aber nur noch ich HDRO (dort war Umstellung auf F2P) und Eve (dort war nix derartiges los) neben dem aktuellen AO reingeschaut.
... offenbar war mein Account nicht betroffen ...


----------



## Don vom See (8. Januar 2012)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Ich hatte dabei ein Dejavouze.


Ich hatte dabei ein Orgasmouze


----------

